# why has my lean beef mince turned brown in fridge?



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

ove frozen some lean beef about a week ago, and i took out to defrost, today i am currently cooking it and one packet was still red as it was when i frist bought it and the other packet is brown, can i still eat? or throw away, cant do the smell check as i got a cold.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Had the same a few days ago, but it was still eaten.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the oxygen makes the blood darken like it does if you bleed on the floor as it dries......ok to eat


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You'll notice that when you go to a butchers then a lot of the beef is darker than in the supermarkets.

It's a visual thing for supermarkets to make it look more appealing but the butcher will actually age the beef (mature) purposely as it increases the flavour


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe it wasn't so lean after all.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks sooo much guys appreciate all of your inputs, i bought it from tescos 5 percent fat lol. going to eat it now mixed with red chillies with vinegar paprika garlic in vinegar chick peas and 3 bean salad lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Does this to mine all the time. Fine to eat


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

delhibuilder said:


> thanks sooo much guys appreciate all of your inputs, i bought it from tescos 5 percent fat lol. going to eat it now mixed with red chillies with vinegar paprika garlic in vinegar chick peas and 3 bean salad lol


I was with you until you mentioned "vinegar paprika garlic in Vinegar chick peas" What do you mean? :confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i notice when i leave a used tampon on mi bedside table overnight and suck it for breakfast = same same


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont eat it, it will give u Delhi belly


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Yea as said its the blood and oxygen. Supermarkets has flush near with nitrogen to get the bright red colour.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

The public have been conned into believing beef should be eaten red.It shouldnt.It should be hung for 28 prior to eating.Supermarkets have led the halfwitted public to believe that those packets of nicely coloured,hermatically sealed food wasnt once a living creature.

The same cu.nts who throw away tons of food every year because its the wrong shape or shade.I hate them with a vengance.Supermarkets not oddly shaped food)


----------

